# DU Pool series opens Tuesday night



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

Happy New year,

Confluence Kayaks Pool sessions at The University of Denver start this Tuesday January 11. Rates and times are unchanged from 2010

Open Pool $10
Open pool with gear $25
Pool lesson $39
Lesson with gear $49
3 lesson series w/gear $129

For more info or to register online go here Confluence Kayaks - Denver Kayak Instruction 
Or call the shop at 303-433-3676

Hope to see you there
jk


----------



## hnw2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*WOOT WOOT!*


----------

